# Word of the Day: Consanguinity



## Glowworm (Apr 15, 2021)

Consanguinity: kinship characterized by the sharing of common ancestors.

The Marriage Act of 1949 specified marriages that were forbidden in England and Wales due to consanguinity


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 15, 2021)

Henry VIII used consanguinity as an excuse to divorce his first wife, even though she was not a blood relative.


----------



## RubyK (Apr 15, 2021)

Consanguinity is a word I've never heard until now. I imagine marrying a first cousin is a matter of consanguinity.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 15, 2021)

RubyK said:


> Consanguinity is a word I've never heard until now. I imagine marrying a first cousin is a matter of consanguinity.



In my state you can't marry a 1st cousin.


----------



## RubyK (Apr 15, 2021)

I grew up in Ohio and didn't know that ohioboy. I wonder how many other states have that law?


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 15, 2021)

Consanguinity happens to the best of us.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 15, 2021)

RubyK said:


> I grew up in Ohio and didn't know that ohioboy. I wonder how many other states have that law?



If I remember right from years past research, about 1/2?
The online legislative history only goes back to 2004, same there, but  here is the current law.
Section 3101.01 | Persons who may be joined in marriage - minor to obtain consent.​
Title 31 Domestic Relations-Children

Chapter 3101 Marriage

Effective:
April 8, 2019

(A) Except as provided in section 3101.02 of the Revised Code, only male persons of the age of eighteen years, and only female persons of the age of eighteen years, not nearer of kin than second cousins, and not having a husband or wife living, may be joined in marriage. A marriage may only be entered into by one man and one woman.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 15, 2021)

Crossbreeding and consanguinity management in pig farms is very real.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 15, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Crossbreeding and consanguinity management in pig farms is very real.


Don't reveal my Trade secrets margie.


----------

